# slow boot times at kernel stage: ATI HD Radeon 4870

## devNERD

Ok so I compiled my kernel with the correct drivers and everything for my radeon even the .bin firmware. When I start my computer and the kernel loads it gets stuck at this for a while (like 3 mins. yes i timed it. =)) but it finally boots up:

```

[drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[drm] Loading RV770 Microcode

```

I am not complaining about this cause I LOVE ME SOME GENTOO but it gets annoying especially when I turn off my computer daily. Any sugguestions or help would be greatly appreciated!

----------

## theotherjoe

Something similar happened when I was lacking some firmware files

in the kernel for a 4670 card. Kernel got stuck for a period of time but

finally continued to boot. There should be some messages in then kernel log.

For the 4670 card I had to add the R700_rlc.bin file into my .config so that the 

kernel could fully initialise the hardware.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/RV730_me.bin radeon/RV730_pfp.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

```

Had a look at the available firmware files in /lib/firmware/radeon and would assume 

the following line should be applicable for your hardware.

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/RV770_me.bin radeon/RV770_pfp.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin"

```

----------

## devNERD

I tried this...

```

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/RV770_me.bin radeon/RV770_pfp.bin radeon/R700_rlc.bin" 

```

compile error on radeon/R700_rlc.bin so I left it out and now it is doing the same thing? Any suggestions?

----------

## theotherjoe

any messages of interest in the kernel log?

----------

## ffwd

make sure you have emerged either sys-kernel/amd-ucode or sys-kernel/linux-firmware

this is the config opts that work for me (with HD5550):

```
CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware/"

```

replace REDWOOD with the firmware that fits your card. the names also might be slightly different so check dmesg for correct names.

----------

## devNERD

Thanks for all the help from both of you. I got it working! It was me who forgot to run the "lilo" command every time I update my kernel. Sorry about that but thanks for helping me get rid of that horribly slow boot time!

----------

